# Michiana RC (MRCR- Mishawaka, IN) 2008-2009 Carpet On-Road and Stadium Season



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

*Back and Better than Ever,*​*
it's time for Michiana RC's 2008/2009 On-Road and Stadium Racing Season!*

*Here's the start of the new thread for Michiana RC's 2008-2009 On-Road and Stadium Racing Season. We have many new exciting things planned for the '08/'09 Winter Carpet Season- stay tuned to the website and this thread for more information!*

Like previous seasons, Michiana RC will run on-road and stadium racing *every Friday Night*, with doors opening at 5:00pm, racing starting at about 7:00pm. We also run *practice nights*every Monday and Wednesday from 5:00-9:00pm. First race will be October 3rd, with an open house on September 29th. Also, the Michiana RC's "King of the Road" will make it's return ithe first part of 2009, but also look for a second, soon-to-be-named road course/stadium race in November of 2008. Lastly, there will be a pair of point series, one running from October to Christmas, one after Christmas to the end of the season, with prizes for the winners.

*The primary goal of this track will be to have a GOOD TIME!* The racing will vary from sportsman to seasoned veterans, and all racers have a BIG TIME! :thumbsup: 

*If you've never been to Michiana RC before- Here's a few reasons you'll wanna check us out! *​
36' x 60' track surface.
Fresh CRC "Fasttrack" Ozite racing surface.
Fresh, challenging layouts for the roadcourse.
Ozite-carpeted Jumps for the Stadium Racing.
AMB Scoring which accepts Personal Transponders.
RC Scoring Pro, the best software on the market.
LiPo-friendly (see note below).
Good upstairs and downstairs pitting.
Hobby shop on-site, carrying the essential items.
A clean, fun environment!

For classes, we will run this season like last, where the core classes will remain intact. Here's a brief description...

*On-Road*​
*12th Scale Novice:* A class we promoted last year with the desire to work racers into 12th scale racing. ROAR rules apply to the cars, with exception to the motor. Motor to be used is a Mabuchi or Johnson 540 sealed "silver can" motor. This is geared for the novice to intermediate racer looking to get experience with 12th scale cars. From last years' group, we had two racers graduate to the advanced class!

*12th Scale Stock Advanced:* A common class through the US, this class follows all ROAR rules for 12th Scale Stock. Motors will be either ROAR-approved 27-turn brushed stock, or ROAR approved 17.5 brushless motors. Batteries are four-cell, 4600mAH max.

*Touring Car Super-Stock Novice and Advanced:* Also a common class throughout the US, this class will follow the *2009 ROAR rules for Super-Stock.* (what this means is you have your choice of a ROAR-approved 27-turn brushed stock, or a ROAR-approved 13.5 brushless motor) Batteries will be either NiMh with 4600mAh max, or a ROAR-approved / MRCR-approved LiPo (see note below). Ideally, there will be a Novice and Advanced class, separated by skill level. In the case turnout is small, MRCR reserves the right to combine the classes.

*US Vintage Trans-Am:* New last season at MRCR was the US Vintage Trans-Am Racing (USVTAR) class. This class follows all USVTAR rules as listed  HERE!  (Adobe PDF file). This was a fun class last year, and this year, there's an option for 21.5/LiPo (ROAR-approved / MRCR-approved LiPo (see note below)). 

*Mini (18th Scale) Racers:* Surprisingly, we've not seen a strong turnout for these. At times, we've run the trucks and buggies with jumps, at times we've run the cars on the road-course. If you got 'em, bring 'em! 

*Stadium Racing*​ 
*Stadium Truck Novice:* An awesome, popular racing on carpet is the Stadium Racing! Stadium Truck Novice consists of current off-road vehicles such as, but not limited to, RC10T4's and Losi XXX trucks. Tires are to be foam (recommended) or a slick rubber tire (grooves are ok, pins or spikes are NOT). Motor will be any ROAR-legal brushed stock or up to 13.5 brushless. Batteries are Six-Cell NiMh (4600 mAh Max) or ROAR-approved / MRCR-approved LiPo (see note below).

*Stadium Truck and Buggy Super-Stock Advanced:* Stadium Truck Advanced consists of current off-road vehicles such as, but not limited to, RC10T4's and Losi XXX trucks. Buggy advanced consists of current off-road buggies on the market such as B4's and XXX. Tires are to be foam (recommended) or a slick rubber tire (grooves are ok, pins or spikes are NOT). Motor will be any ROAR-legal brushed stock or up to 13.5 brushless. Batteries are Six-Cell NiMh (4600 mAh Max) or ROAR-approved / MRCR-approved LiPo (see note below) This class is recommended for advanced racers, and usually races are separated by a lap or _less_!

*All Stadium classes still race on the carpeted racing surface. Protection is laid down after the jumps. However, we do require the chassis to be free from ANY protrusions, like loose screws, etc. MRCR can, and will inspect all chassis.*

*Noteworthy...*​
*Other classes...* There have been MANY discussions of other classes, as well as some interesting side classes. We have discussed other classes, such as vintage buggies, a "catch-all" class, etc. We will be discussing these- stay tuned. On any class, if there are four or more, we'll run them, providing they are not detrimental to the carpeted racing surface. 

*Super-Stock for Stadium and Touring Car...* You may ask, why super-stock and not stock? Well, it's simple. Many racers in our, and other, areas jumped on the 13.5 brushless motors, and ran them against the brushed stock motors with success (a pretty fair comparison when they first came out). Obviously, the 17.5 is closer in performance to brushed stock. But, with most all our racers running 13.5's, we elected to change the class name versus asking racers to change motors.

*LiPo Batteries...* Michiana RC is a LiPo-Friendly race track. However, we do maintain stringent rules regarding LiPo usage. We allow HARD-CASED, ROAR-approved LiPo packs. We will allow, at our discretion, other hard-cased packs that are either pending ROAR approval, or deemed appropriate. All calls by MRCR Management are final. We have a section on LiPo on our website, we encourage you to read the section  HERE!  We have some updating to do to that, but it gets the point across.

Check out our website, *www.michianarc.com *for directions and other information!

*
Thanks guys, for the continued support! Pat, Aaron and Todd- Michiana RC Raceways*​


----------



## ETOWNE (Apr 16, 2006)

Can't wait Todd. I'll be there most fridays.


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

Brass pole compition is on Thrus.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

VTA Rules....What kind of turnout were you guys getting for VTA? We have been running all summer w/8 to 12 racers every friday night down south and some of us will be heading north to Ft.Wyane and would be great to get to your place also. Would any of your guys be willing to come down south or go to Ft.Wayne on maybe a once a month deal as we would come to your place also of course. Would make for some good turnouts and help all the tracks grow hopefully.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Crptracer said:


> VTA Rules....What kind of turnout were you guys getting for VTA? We have been running all summer w/8 to 12 racers every friday night down south and some of us will be heading north to Ft.Wyane and would be great to get to your place also. Would any of your guys be willing to come down south or go to Ft.Wayne on maybe a once a month deal as we would come to your place also of course. Would make for some good turnouts and help all the tracks grow hopefully.


Hello... We were getting anywhere from 6-10 VTA cars each Friday night. I ran it for awhile to gear up for the VTA Nats, and had a lot of fun. I believe a few more will come out with the new LiPo add to the rules as well. Moss came up to race with us at the Cavalcade, and had a good time. As far as traveling, that's up to the racers. A few of us do like to get out and travel when time permits. So yeah, it's possible... Certainly keep in touch with us... :thumbsup:


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

Todd!!!!! don't tell them my secrets!!!! they will be out to get me!!!!:thumbsup:LOL... hope to see you guys up north sometime!!!


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

j21moss said:


> Todd!!!!! don't tell them my secrets!!!! they will be out to get me!!!!:thumbsup:LOL... hope to see you guys up north sometime!!!


No problem! We'll hopefully see ya soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Holy cow you guys are runnin super stock t/c thank god....Do You get a pretty good turnout for that also?


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

It (superstock TC) wasn't bad. It had good days and bad, frankly. There's always enough turnout to run, but sometimes we'll get two heats, sometimes four heats.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

I will definetly have to get up there....


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Cool deal- we'd be glad to have you!


----------



## carbon madness (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, summer went by fast. Now to clean the dust off of my TC, and get a few extra parts and wheels.


I can't wait to play on the carpet again (although I still like off-road racing more)


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## carbon madness (Aug 28, 2008)

Todd, what ever you tried to post didn't work (same thing over on rc tech)


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Weird.. Some can see it, some can't.... I can...


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Try it now...  Thanks Aaron!


----------



## carbon madness (Aug 28, 2008)

it works now :roll:


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Todd...I believe we meet last year at summit at the roar race we all went to break and run....Anyway lookin forward to runnin with ya guys and I assume your going to make the VTA event at summit in December...


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

You're thinking of Aaron (acyrier on HT)- he was at the regionals, I stayed at home to run the track... 

VTA- we'll see...


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

ToddFalkowski said:


> You're thinking of Aaron (acyrier on HT)- he was at the regionals, I stayed at home to run the track...
> 
> VTA- we'll see...


 Well there was Drinking involved:drunk: and who doesnt drink w/Sean and Ken around:freak:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Crptracer said:


> Well there was Drinking involved:drunk: and who doesnt drink w/Sean and Ken around:freak:


When they're around, the drinking makes it easier.:hat:

Ben


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah, Sean and Ken... I can see that....


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

No Doubt.....I still havent found my car....


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

I had a good time that weekend. I look forward to making some trips down there this season..hopefully more then last year.


----------



## flyin5 (Dec 4, 2005)

Just curious on how far past the MIchigan border the track is located. I am about 2 hours north and am looking for an onroad coarse to run.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

From our track, you can be in Michigan in about five-ten minutes. 

Click  HERE  for a Mapquest map.

Hope that helps, let me know if there's any other questions we can answer (or check out our website at www.michianarc.com)


----------



## flyin5 (Dec 4, 2005)

Ya i was on the website but didnt really look to much into it. Just trying to figure out how long it will take me to get there. Im thinking around 2.5-3 hours. witch wouldnt work since you start at 7.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, at worst, we'll have a few Sunday events through the winter, like our "King of the Road" race in early January...


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

From In. Mi. line US 12 Meets Hw 19 your about1/2 hr. stay on 12 to 19 to US 20 ALL the way to Mishawalka cross RR tracks anoghter 4 5 lights or the right hand side you'll see a Arby's turn right there and down 2-300 yrds. it's on the left.


----------



## flyin5 (Dec 4, 2005)

Well from what I have gathered from the maps and evrything I would be looking at almost 3.5 hours of driving.


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

We're are you coming from


----------



## carbon madness (Aug 28, 2008)

ToddFalkowski said:


> Well, at worst, we'll have a few Sunday events through the winter, like our "King of the Road" race in early January...


What is the fun in wondering when that race is? But I still don't know the exact date. lol That gives me a points series to get the hang of the on-road driving again. :freak:


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

carbon madness said:


> What is the fun in wondering when that race is? But I still don't know the exact date. lol That gives me a points series to get the hang of the on-road driving again. :freak:


That would be January 4th...


----------



## carbon madness (Aug 28, 2008)

Sounds good, and maybe by then I will have a few extra set of foams just for that race (and maybe I might have painted a few shells in that time frame)


----------



## flyin5 (Dec 4, 2005)

I live an hour and a half north of Lansing.


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep probally a good 3 1/2 hrs


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Flyin5- Looks as though we'll have a Sunday race the first part of November as well... Stay tuned!!!


----------



## flyin5 (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks Todd will do.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

THIS FRIDAY!!!
Michiana RC Raceway's Open House!!!!

Come on out to Mishawaka, Indiana THIS FRIDAY for our Open House! Bring your stuff, as the track will be open for practice! Doors will open at 5:00pm, and close? Well, we'll play that by ear! 

We'll have some food on-hand as well! If you've been to Michiana RC in previous years, you'll be delighted with the work we did this summer. If you've never come out before, come on out!

Need to know how to get to Michiana RC? Click  HERE! 

What does Michiana RC have in store for this winter? How about weekly action of both novice and advanced versions of 12th scale, Touring Car and Stadium Racing (complete with jumps!), as well as the Vintage Trans Am class! Look for announcements for the *King of the Road* race returning January 4th, and a Soon-to-be-famous race coming this November! 

Check us out on the web!
 www.michianarc.com ​


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

So it's Fri now.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

airconde said:


> So it's Fri now.


Always has been for road course, buddy... Saturday nights' the oval...


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

I was bummed outWhen I seen fri. Than I forgot witch thread I was on.
See you Sat.:hat:


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

I wondered about that, LOL! 

Seeya Saturday! :thumbsup:


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Great to see some familiar faces Friday night for the open house! 

First race of the season is THIS FRIDAY, and practice on Monday and Wednesday nights starts THIS MONDAY! 

Carpet racing season is NOW!!!!!


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Todd you have a pm


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

And you have a return PM... :thumbsup:


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

I had a great time last night.
Nice facility with even better people, I will be back.
Thanks
Dayton


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Glad you had a good time..seeya at the races!

Aaron


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Cool deal, Dayton- we'll seeya soon!


----------



## ETOWNE (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks all at MRCR. I took off from racing this summer as a chill. I had alot of fun Friday night, had the itch to go racing for a month or longer. Thanks.


----------



## carbon madness (Aug 28, 2008)

And you made a nice show in main jumping your TC (it's too bad I broke out as we had a close race going).


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Eric,
What gave out on the sedan?
Of coarse the jump had nothing to do with it.:lol:


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Think he said the battery came disconnected...

Between his run, and my practice with the TA car, it's cool to see that touring cars can indeed jump over the doubles! :hat:


----------



## ETOWNE (Apr 16, 2006)

ToddFalkowski said:


> Think he said the battery came disconnected...
> 
> Between his run, and my practice with the TA car, it's cool to see that touring cars can indeed jump over the doubles! :hat:


Switch moved to the off position. I think that the car was saying enough. The whole time I had thoughts of buring it in to turn 1 wall, full bore and straight on. The car is fine. See you guys Friday.:dude::dude::dude:


----------



## carbon madness (Aug 28, 2008)

ToddFalkowski said:


> Between his run, and my practice with the TA car, it's cool to see that touring cars can indeed jump over the doubles! :hat:


I am a little shocked at how well TC's can jump although. I jumped my TC5 over the table top last season (the table was taken down then, but the jumps were still there), althought the landing isn't very smooth. lol (also I did that before a race and nothing broke (if you can belive that).


Eric, I am going to try harder to keep my car off the boards friday so maybe I will last to the end.


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

ETOWN is a pretty good OFFROAD Racer:jest::wave::roll:


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

We now have a 1/12th scale rental car available for anybody that would like to give it ago. Car is setup for our 12th novice class, which is 4-cell and the silvercan 540 motor.

This car is also available for "sale" if you would like to purchase it for the novice class or advance class.
Car includes: (and can be a roller if so desired)
(1) 1/12th darkside roller
(1) futaba mini-servo
(1) futaba ESC (one of the pink ones)
(1) silvercan motor
(1) Novak XXL FM reciever
(1) novak 3pdf radio w/3 model memory..channel 86.

Give her a try!


----------



## ETOWNE (Apr 16, 2006)

:woohoo:How much liability does the rentee have for damage to the car. Say........, like..........., well............., if it was to get some air off of one of the jumps the a turn marshall, no names KEN, throws out on the track, is the rentee responsible. Just wondering ?:roll:


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Good question....


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

As posted by Rob King on RCTech: 
*
2008/09 USVTA Great Lakes Super Series*
*
Michiana RC will host the first leg of this great series, and will be making a further announcement shortly as to the day's events.*​
This winter a four race series will be held for Trans-Am cars, under full USVTA rules and sanction. This will be a one drop with 3 races counting format. We will have "team" racing as well (explained below). There will be awards for the top 15 finishers and special prizes at the end of the series. Race fee will be $20 per race. Final dates will be announced soon.

Tracks------

*November- Michiana RC Raceway--Mishawaka, IN November 9th!
http://www.michianarc.com*

December-Summit Raceway--Fort Wayne, IN

January-RC Performance--Madison, WI

February-The Track @ Harbor Hobbies--Winthrop Harbor,IL


Details-----
Racing
*3- 5 min. qualifiers and 1- 8 min. main
*Le Mans style heads up starts
*Racing will be held in conjunction with the track's regular weekend race day. This may be Saturday or Sunday depending on the track.
Points-
*100pts. for a win, and down from there, 99 2nd, 98 3rd, etc.
*1 point bonus for TQ
*2 point bonus for making all 4 races
TEAM Racing
*You may form a team with a minimum of 3 racers and a maximum of 6.
*At each race, only the 3 best finishes will count. Any racer from the team may score points, so it is not necessary that all team members attend each race, as long as 3 are there to represent the team.
*There is no limit on affiliation of team members. They can be from any track, city, state, etc. Racers from different places can form a team.
Concourse
*Each event will have a concourse event before the start of racing.
*There will be an award for the winner at each event.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

ETOWNE said:


> :woohoo:How much liability does the rentee have for damage to the car. Say........, like..........., well............., if it was to get some air off of one of the jumps the a turn marshall, no names KEN, throws out on the track, is the rentee responsible. Just wondering ?:roll:


Well....it is a good question.
In all seriousness, since I put that up here, it would depend on waht happend. If it were to say.... get air off a jump and break...the rentee would be 100% responsible, as the 12th scale has no business going off a jump...as fun as that may be! :woohoo:

if the rentee clips a corner and breaks an arm, I'm not too worried about it. ON that same note, 12th scales and silver can motors = nearly indestructable cars.

Seeya'll on the track.
Aaron


----------



## carbon madness (Aug 28, 2008)

"12th scales and silver can motors = nearly indestructable cars."

I can test that for ya. lmao


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

carbon madness said:


> "12th scales and silver can motors = nearly indestructable cars."
> 
> I can test that for ya. lmao


I'm not sure you could even break it. Well, maybe...


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

RACING TONIGHT!!! RACE ONE OF THE POINTS SERIES!

We had a great crowd for a first night of racing last Friday night! Plenty of Stadium Trucks, a good group of 12th scale (even with many 12th scalers MIA), ok on the Touring Car, and decent on the VTA series cars (again, with racers MIA)

This weekend starts our points series, which will run from tonight through into December.

Also this weekend- Spaghetti and Meatballs in the concession stand, and more goodies available as well!

Good racing, good people, good food! C'mon out! :thumbsup:​


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

*Signup / Pre-Registration Sheet Posted BELOW (Post #66)*
​


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Form is ready.

Click HERE


Seeya at the races!


----------



## XXX-Fan (Mar 12, 2002)

What cars are people running for the 1/12 scale/ silver can motor class? I am an 1/8 scale nitro racer and am looking for something to do in the winter. I ran 1/12 oval years ago and would love to run one on road course. I assume 4600 mAH pack max allowed? What tires?

Thanx for any help,
Randy Jones


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey Randy...

For the 12th Novice class, you can run any currnet or non-current 12th scale pan car chassis, such as CRC's Carpet Knife & Gen-X, Associated's 12L's, Speedmerchants, Darkside, TRC / Trinity, you name it... 4600 mAh packs are allowed (4 cell), and for tires, common choices are Blues up front and Green rears, or Purples up front with White, Pink or Grey rears.

Certainly if you have further questions, you can drop me a PM or e-mail at todd at michianarc.com.


----------



## XXX-Fan (Mar 12, 2002)

Thanx Todd for the reply. If I need anymore info I will certainly PM you.


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Randy,
Your 1/8 skills are well above the standard. Put yourself a 1/12 together for the advanced class.

If it is to much to start out with just turn your throttle epa down a bit but I think you would be quickly turning it back up.

For the advanced class you can use 4 cell/ 27t or a brushless 17.5 setup.


If you can stop by friday during practice I'll let you have a go with my car.

later
Dayton


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Todd,
Do you have Gen X front arms in stock?


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Dayton- almost positive we do. Should have everything for the Gen-X in stock. I'll check tomorrow night- if I DON'T- I'll let you know.... Otherwise, assume we do.


----------



## nick84 (Sep 29, 2008)

can anyone tell me if im able to be in any races with an ta04-ss and a ofna Z10 electric cars?


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

nick84 said:


> can anyone tell me if im able to be in any races with an ta04-ss and a ofna Z10 electric cars?


Should be able to race touring car with them, I think... Not familiar with the TA04- thinking it's a 4W chassis, though... 

We have a touring car (foam tire) class, as well as a Vintage Trans-Am class that uses touring car chassis...

If you have the chance- we're at the track tomorrow night- stop by and bring 'em out... Find either Pat, Aaron or myself- we'll be glad to let you know what you have....

We're at the track, by the way, Monday and Wednesday nights for practice, as well as Friday nights and Saturdays for racing...

:thumbsup:


----------



## nick84 (Sep 29, 2008)

ToddFalkowski said:


> Should be able to race touring car with them, I think... Not familiar with the TA04- thinking it's a 4W chassis, though...
> 
> We have a touring car (foam tire) class, as well as a Vintage Trans-Am class that uses touring car chassis...
> 
> ...


i will try to get out there but im not sure i will since i only have one vehicle and my stepdad wokrs 3rd shift, but like i say i will try.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

No problem... Seen the TA04 on the swap section- will work best in the Vintage Trans Am class, which lends itself better to the older chassis.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

1armed1 said:


> Todd,
> Do you have Gen X front arms in stock?


Yeah, we have 4-5 of them in stock.
Seeya Friday.


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

ok thanks,
Just found out today at work that saturday is mandatory that makes almost 3 weeks with no days off.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Man that sucks.....where do you work at, A prison camp?


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Kik, it's the old Accra pak place.
Last weekend and the sunday before was my fault,I signed up for over time.
But this week I didn't sign up for any so I could race and have more time with the family.

Now that I have to work, a late night of racing after a days work then having to go back in early does not sound like fun, lol.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

....I hate it when that happens....Almost every fall and winter its the same for me.....


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

THANKS TO EVERYONE!

Great crowd Friday night, and even better on-track racing! Getting a great showing of both Novice and Advanced Stadium Trucks, Novice and Advanced 12th Scale, and Vintage Trans-Am! Touring Car racers- We need YOU! We've got some stout Touring Car drivers, but we need more!

We're doing FOOD! on Friday nights, all fresh-cooked meals! 

Stout Racing, Great Food- don't get any better than this!
​


----------



## XXX-Fan (Mar 12, 2002)

Dayton,
Sorry I did not see your post earlier. I was kind of thinking about the advanced class. But, I also might get Tyler a car to run and that is more of the reason I was asking about the beginner class. He just started racing a truggy this year and I think this would help him. I will try to make up there one Friday and give your car a spin if you do not mind.


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

Todd.. what chassis were you running at South Bend??? Thanks


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

j21moss said:


> Todd.. what chassis were you running at South Bend??? Thanks


Hello! As for the chassis, I was running a JRXS in Vintage, and a Speedmerchant Rev4.5 in 12th scale (I assume you're talking vintage, but wanted to have all bases covered!)

Coming up on the 9th? First race of the VTA Great Lakes Super Series!!!


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

*Race One Less Than Two Weeks Away!!!*

Pre-Register NOW by Clicking HERE!!!
(it's free, it just makes your signup easier, as it allows us to enter you in ahead of time!)









:thumbsup: *Contact either myself or Aaron (acyrier) for more information!* :thumbsup:​


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

XXX-Fan said:


> Dayton,
> Sorry I did not see your post earlier. I was kind of thinking about the advanced class. But, I also might get Tyler a car to run and that is more of the reason I was asking about the beginner class. He just started racing a truggy this year and I think this would help him. I will try to make up there one Friday and give your car a spin if you do not mind.



Just hit me up to makes sure that I will be there, I don't make it often due to work.
As for Tyler and 1/12, Racing 1/12 will help you be a better driver in all classes of racing.
I noticed a huge improvement in my offroad racing a couple years ago after a winter of onroad, but since then I've gotten to race less so I've lost my skillz so to speak.

later


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

1armed1 said:


> ...As for Tyler and 1/12, Racing 1/12 will help you be a better driver in all classes of racing....


Totally agree...


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks Todd... yes it was Vintage.. but thinking about getting another 12th scale so helps me get some ideas.. once again thanks..:thumbsup:


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

j21moss said:


> Thanks Todd... yes it was Vintage.. but thinking about getting another 12th scale so helps me get some ideas.. once again thanks..:thumbsup:


Never a problem... By the way- you have a PM... :thumbsup:


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

ToddFalkowski said:


> Never a problem... By the way- you have a PM... :thumbsup:



got it..Thanks!!


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

We will be doing an open practice TONIGHT after our oval racing- figure about 8-ish to 11 or later. We'll have a fresh track for tomorrow's USVTA Great Lakes Super Series race, so we'd like to get some guys out there to lay some rubber down!


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks to the crew at Michiana....A++ job....Flawless transition from heat to heat and main to main. Had a great time and thanks for having us. If anyone reading this has not been to michiana raceway your missing out these guys run a good show and cant wait to get back. There club racers are great and welcomed us like we race there every week.


Thanks,
Steve

P.S Todd thanks for the shirt.....


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks Steve! Glad you had a good time!

We had no less than 20 VTA cars on the track, with 8 in the A, we had some great shows!

Quick report: 
Jake Meehan TQ'ed 12th Scale Novice, with Zac Donathan taking the win!
John Kissel TQ'ed and Won 12th Scale Advanced!
Brad Johnson crushed everyone, TQ'ing and winning the VTA Class!


----------

